# On board battery charger



## TK916 (Sep 1, 2007)

Just had my 5 year old Duo Pro fail. Any recommendations on what to replace it with? I have a 24V system, with 31M batteries. Thanks for any recommendations.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

just get another dual pro


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

johnboy111711 said:


> just get another dual pro


+1.... although the minnkota's aren't bad either.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have had excellent results with Guest chargers.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> I have had excellent results with Guest chargers.


Got one now.......love it.


----------



## TK916 (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks for your recommendations guys.

I went ahead and got another Duo Pro at Bass Pro. Hopefully I will get another 5 years out of it.

Thanks again!


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

I bought a dual Pro 3 bank charger last year. I hope to get more than 5 years out of it.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Did you call them or anything? I have heard some unbelievably good customer service stories on walleye central from their customers even getting new free replacements for products way out of warranty. 

You might want to try getting in touch you never know!

I have one now 4 years old and I love it, my old Ranger has the original one from 03 still going strong. 

I will say the chargers in my boats take an absolute beating in the heat (under the cover in a compartment) and cold and constant use, they make good stuff.

100% made in the USA as well.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I agree with KGone. I've heard some great stories about Dual Pro. They'd probably replace it, or give you a decent credit for it. They'd probably be curious as to why it failed so quickly. I'm on my third year with mine, and it better last more than five years for what they cost. I keep the hatch open that it's in, and keep a fan running under the boat cover whenever it's in the driveway. It keeps air circulating over the charger and the electronics.


----------



## TK916 (Sep 1, 2007)

I always keep the hatch open when charging, and I keep a fan going most of the time in the garage, and keep the charger plugged in all winter. A couple weeks ago it showed 2 red led lights flashing, a sign of possible bad battery. I took the battery back to sears, (it is within 5 weeks of warranty expiration) and they agreed it was bad. It is a sears platinum ($279)!

Of course I told the wife that is what you get for buying good stuff, a replacement battery............... and then a week later that side of the charger dies. No lights nothing. So maybe I should have tried to get Dual Pro to replace it, but I figured since it is out of warranty I wouldn't have much chance at getting a replacement. I ended up with the Dual Pro SE, a cheaper model, but still $229. As I was doing my research on what to buy, there are a lot of reviews by people that complained about failures not long after the warranty period for both Dual Pro and other manufacturers. 

The only positive in this story is the fact that I hit a slot machine the other day for $675, and got out of the casino with most of it. So it didn't hurt as bad as it could have!

In the future I will attempt to contact the manufacturer for possible remedies, but I gotta think they will tell me to take a hike! 

Thanks for your input guys!!!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

If you still have it, I would call them, you might end up with a new one anyways. You could always sell it or keep it as a spare. 

BTW- I run platniums awesome batteries.


----------

